# can you really use a convertible for an infant?



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

We're expecting our 2nd child. We have one infant seat, but we need to get a second infant seat or convertible for the other car for when DC2 starts daycare at 3 months (1 car does daycare dropoff & the other does pickup & there's not a good spot to store a seat at daycare).

We got a Truefit for DD when she outgrew the infant seat we still have, but even with all the extra cushioning, etc. I never felt like it was that great of a fit when she was little. Plus I just don't love the seat in general.

Has anyone used a convertible for a 3 month old? I'd prefer not to buy ANOTHER infant seat that won't get many months of use. I like our Marathon, but I can't imagine how you would get it to fit in the car reclining enough for a newborn.

Experiences?


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

my housemates just adopted a baby. She was tiny birth and they started her out in a Graco MyRide. She's 2.5 months now and they feel like she fits well. They even had to move the straps up a notch recently.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

yup, you really truly can! The true fit is actually one of the better ones for newborn fit. Can you tell us what you didn't like about the fit with your other child? I took my DD home from the NICU in an evenflo triumph advance when she was 11lbs. Pic.

Sometimes they look like they are swimming in the seat but as long as you can get the straps snug enough, the bottom slots are at least at or below their shoulder, and they meet the minimum weight requirement, they are good to go. You can roll receiving blankets to put on either side of them to fill the space a little.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

subbing. We have both but I would rather use the convertible if it seems to work for others and be just as safe.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, you can. The biggest thing is that the seat for a newborn needs to be at 45 degrees. The graco myride fits little ones quite well and would probalby be one of my top choices. If you need a more budget friendly seat, the scenera fits newbies as well, but is more bare bones.


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

We're using a Radian for new-baby-girl, she's not quite 8lbs yet at 12 days old, and fits it better than the graco snugride we have for DH's truck.

The chest clip looks GIANT on her, but the strap fit is perfect.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe the TrueFit wouldn't be so bad in this car, actually. In my old car, which had a super-squishy/bouncy seat, I had to put a ton of towels underneath it, and I still wasn't positive the recline was good enough. I don't think it has the angle indicator like the infant seat we have does, but maybe I'm forgetting. Plus, for whatever reason, my DD HATED it when she was smaller. She seems to be OK in it now, though.

Here's the other factor I hadn't thought of til now... warmth. DD was born in spring, so I didn't really have to worry about the cold until she was much older. This baby is due in late October. I was figuring I'd get one of those zip-on things for the infant seat, but what's the alternative in a convertible? Do you just bundle them in a blanket, carry them out, put them in the seat, and re-bundle them?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We only used a convertible for ds - no problems. We have a tru-fit for him now & love it & think it would have been even better when he was small.

We have the same concerns about warmth through the winter which is why we plan to start out with an infant bucket seat this time - just to get us through the winter so I can get her into the seat & warm inside the house. Is it possible to borrow a 2nd infant seat to make it through the remainder of the winter & then switch to the convertible. I've been offered several seats to borrow, all of which I would trust as I know the history of the seat.


----------



## DianeFuentes (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow interesting. Are these seats affordable?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I've been happy with my true fit. The removable headrest really helps it fit in cars with the 45 recline, mine does have an angle indicator.

Personally, I would recommend an infant seat to those with cold winters.

I had a newborn that had daily doctor appt. No fun in a Midwest winter.


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DianeFuentes*
> 
> Wow interesting. Are these seats affordable?


I'm in Canada, so seats are much more expensive than they are in the US.

However, a Radian currently is about 300$. That seems expensive until you realize that it's truly the only seat my kiddos use in my car until they are booster ready -- DS should make it well past his 5th birthday, and if my new DD stays on the curve she's on currently, she may make it to 6yo in her Radian.

In my DH's truck, DS is on his 3rd seat, so we've spent far more than 300$ already, the only perk there is that the outgrown seats can be used now for DD. But overall, we'll have spent about the same ~600$ for each vehicle, before getting to booster seats.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Our $50 cosco(?) one worked from birth to 3 years+. Both our boys were born quite big and fit fine.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dollyanna*
> 
> Here's the other factor I hadn't thought of til now... warmth. DD was born in spring, so I didn't really have to worry about the cold until she was much older. This baby is due in late October. I was figuring I'd get one of those zip-on things for the infant seat, but what's the alternative in a convertible? Do you just bundle them in a blanket, carry them out, put them in the seat, and re-bundle them?


I had my son in a My Ride from Day 1. It was all good in June. But in the winter, it was a PITA. Next time, I'm getting a bucket. I'll leave it in the car during warm weather, but it will come in handy in the cold. What we did was take a blanket along and try to wrap him up when we went inside. However, this was extremely impractical and didn't work very well. He probably wound up getting a little chilly a few times.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

DS has been in a Marathon since he was 1 month old or so. I borrowed a bucket seat from a friend because it seemed like you had to have LO's in a bucket. I hated every second of it and switched to the Marathon. I have a Honda Accord and the recline has never been a problem. The front seat has to sit forward a bit but no one ever rides with me anyway so it doesn't really matter. Ds is still rear-facing in the Marathon at 2 and I plan on using it through to the booster stage.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I've had DS3 in a TrueFit since birth. He fit really well with the infant insert. For the winters (MN, baby - last winter it was getting down to -30) I put him in a thinner fleece snowsuit (one layer, unlined, not bulky) and covered him with blankets. Didn't seem any worse for the wear.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I really like out TrueFit. Dd has been in it since birth when she was 8 pounds and it fit her well. We live in Canada and she was born mid October, so there were some chilly days a the beginning and some downright bitter cold days while she was really little, but I'm not opposed to preheating my car so it wasn't a big deal. I never missed the bucket that we used for her older brother.


----------



## DianeFuentes (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it durable?


----------



## DianeFuentes (Aug 10, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynEpona*
> 
> I'm in Canada, so seats are much more expensive than they are in the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah $300 is a bit steep but if it lasts until the 3rd kid, its a good investment


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DianeFuentes*
> 
> Is it durable?


the True Fit? Yep, totally. It's a super sturdy seat! And also a very plush, comfy seat for kids of all ages and sizes.


----------



## DianeFuentes (Aug 10, 2011)

Woot! Thanks mama2soren! Hopefully I can get one this weekend before we take my baby to my folks. Wee!


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DianeFuentes*
> 
> Thanks, yeah $300 is a bit steep but if it lasts until the 3rd kid, its a good investment


It won't be that much in the US, but I never look up US prices on carseats, it's too frustrating since they are so much more here!! I figure that averages 50$ a year at 6 years of use, and I'll spend more on clothes/shoes for each kiddo in a year -- a car seat is much more important & I don't mind making the investment.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

For winter convertible use I use a car seat poncho. No undressing/redressing required, and my LO's always stayed plenty warm as long as I pre heated the car.


----------

